# General Bitch and moan



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know what experiences anyone else has has with these, but here's my one and only................
On March 31st I phoned up Leaping Lizards about a Biak GTP they had. I asked the salesperson to reserve it and I would pick it up the next day. "No problem" I was told. I offered full payment over the phone but was told that that wasn't necessary, this was about 3:30 in the afternoon.
Next day at about 12, I set off on the 120 mile journey, only to get there and be told that apparently, the snake had been sold the previous afternoon:bash:. They had PM'd me on this forum at about 11 that morning, but not phoned me, despite me having given my phone number the day before. Understandably I was a mite pi:censor:ed off. However, the owner assured me that there was another litter due in a fortnight and I could have the pick of this, couriered to my door, payment upon delivery. "Fine", says I and drive 120 miles back home again. That was almost a month ago. I've emailed the shop about the GTP and, guess what..........no reply. On the day, I was given a story about a salesperson who had "just left" that day after having ripped the shop off and that both the GTP's " had been sold in the rush" the previous day. This rush having occurred between 3:30 and closing time . Honestly, how many shops suddenly experience a rush of people wanting to buy £375 snakes?
The lack of response to my email has left me thinking that my chain has well and truly been jerked and that I had a 240 mile roundtrip for bu:censor:er all. Doubtless there will be a myriad of people rushing to their defence, but my personal experience of this shop has been p:censor:ss poor. Andrew, if you want to reclaim a bit of credibility, answer my e-mail and tell me when, if ever I can expect this snake to appear?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

generally you only hear good things about that place, but you weren't treated too well.


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

im sorry you have had a bad experience with leaping lizards.
i am not rushing to his defence,but i do know he had had problems with a member of staff,i remember this because i was tempted to buy one of these snakes,so i know it was round about that time.
im sure Andrew will be in touch with you.
hope you can both get this sorted : victory:

mandie


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Its nice to know you have rang the shop to clear up this misunderstanding before posting on the forum.... I have let Andrew know you have made this thread so he can put his side of the story across since there is always two sides to a story.

I can vouch for Andrew bending over backwards to help people out and he did offer you a £375 snake for £300 to make up for his mistake but I would be suprised if he still wants to offer you that now...


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

I can vouch for Andrew bending over backwards to help people out and he did offer you a £375 snake for £300 to make up for his mistake but I would be suprised if he still wants to offer you that now...[/quote said:


> that bit wasnt mentioned.so he was going to let you have the pick of the bunch,get it to you and knock £75 off.i wouldve been more than happy with that deal.
> 
> mandie


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Why should I have phoned the shop to discuss this? I've emailed the shop to ask about the snake. I've waited a month to hear from them.......No reply. They have my phone numbers and email address, therefore they can keep me updated. Yes, he did offer to sell me a £375 snake for £300, but a month down the line, I have heard nothing from them, so until such time as one materialises or I hear from them, then it is all just so much hot air really. I can vouch for Andrew being extremely polite and hospitable, however, in my opinion, the shop has failed to "follow through" by keeping me informed as to what was happening. I get the feeling that as soon as I was out of the shop that was it, crisis resolved and forget about it. I don't feel that it is down to me to do the running around after a 240 mile wasted journey, regardless of staffing problems that may have precipitated this situation. I'm glad you have informed Andrew of this thread. I would be more than happy to discuss this with him, either by phone, e-mail, PM or on the forum. I have not and will not post anything defamatory, I'm sure Andrew would agree that what I have posted constitutes the facts of what happened.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

lobley said:


> that bit wasnt mentioned.so he was going to let you have the pick of the bunch,get it to you and knock £75 off.i wouldve been more than happy with that deal.
> 
> mandie


I was/am more than happy with that deal, If you had read my OP, you would have noticed that I stated that he said I could have the pick of the litter, couriered to my door, payment upon delivery. The basis of my whinge, moan, call it what you like, is that a month down the line, there has been no word from the shop, and no response to my attempt to contact them, therefore I am left feeling that I was fed a line to keep me happy and get me on my way out of the shop. I would dearly love to be disproved on this.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I will leave it for Andrew to reply, but I know he is very busy at the shop, what with having a baby on the way, opening a new second shop and having one of their staff stealing stock and money off them so he might of missed your email so maybe a phone call would of been better especially if he didn't reply to it after a month the chances are he missed it.: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Andy said:


> Its nice to know you have rang the shop to clear up this misunderstanding before posting on the forum.... I have let Andrew know you have made this thread so he can put his side of the story across since there is always two sides to a story.
> 
> I can vouch for Andrew bending over backwards to help people out and he did offer you a £375 snake for £300 to make up for his mistake but I would be suprised if he still wants to offer you that now...


I take it that's a touch of sarcasm? I have tried to contact the shop, that was mentioned in my OP. When I get problems such as this I communicate by email or letter, that way I have records of what was said. All I'm looking for is a reply from the shop to let me know what's going on. If he no longer wants to sell me a snake, so be it let me know and I'll look elsewhere, end of story, end of thread. If he still wants to honour the deal and there's been problems, then why not let me know? Why just ignore my communication and not get in touch with me by any of the methods that I gave them?


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I was/am more than happy with that deal, If you had read my OP, you would have noticed that I stated that he said I could have the pick of the litter, couriered to my door, payment upon delivery. The basis of my whinge, moan, call it what you like, is that a month down the line, there has been no word from the shop, and no response to my attempt to contact them, therefore I am left feeling that I was fed a line to keep me happy and get me on my way out of the shop. I would dearly love to be disproved on this.


 
isnt that what i said in my above post?
i did say you hadnt mentioned the fact he was going to knock you £75 off the price. yes you did say he offered you the pick of litter and have it delivered to your door.which we both agree was agood deal for you been let down.
myself personally wouldve rang the shop before posting on here.there could be many reasons as to why your snake hasnt arrived.
im truly not sticking up for him because i know him,im just saying i wouldve contacted him by phone to sort this out.
i dont honestly know what outcome you were expecting by putting this post up.
: victory: mandie


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I went into the shop while you were there so heard a lot of the conversation.
All I will say is that I have had nothing but perfect dealings with Andrew, he has even gone out of his way for me to get what I wanted. I will gladly deal with Andrew anytime.
Over several years I have found Andrew to be a geniune and honest person.


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> I don't know what experiences anyone else has has with these, but here's my one and only................
> On March 31st I phoned up Leaping Lizards about a Biak GTP they had. I asked the salesperson to reserve it and I would pick it up the next day. "No problem" I was told. I offered full payment over the phone but was told that that wasn't necessary, this was about 3:30 in the afternoon.
> Next day at about 12, I set off on the 120 mile journey, only to get there and be told that apparently, the snake had been sold the previous afternoon:bash:. They had PM'd me on this forum at about 11 that morning, but not phoned me, despite me having given my phone number the day before. Understandably I was a mite pi:censor:ed off. However, the owner assured me that there was another litter due in a fortnight and I could have the pick of this, couriered to my door, payment upon delivery. "Fine", says I and drive 120 miles back home again. That was almost a month ago. I've emailed the shop about the GTP and, guess what..........no reply. On the day, I was given a story about a salesperson who had "just left" that day after having ripped the shop off and that both the GTP's " had been sold in the rush" the previous day. This rush having occurred between 3:30 and closing time . Honestly, how many shops suddenly experience a rush of people wanting to buy £375 snakes?
> The lack of response to my email has left me thinking that my chain has well and truly been jerked and that I had a 240 mile roundtrip for bu:censor:er all. Doubtless there will be a myriad of people rushing to their defence, but my personal experience of this shop has been p:censor:ss poor. Andrew, if you want to reclaim a bit of credibility, answer my e-mail and tell me when, if ever I can expect this snake to appear?


 

I very disappointed this post has been put on the forum without you firstly discussing the matter with me.
Can I point out a quite large discrepancy in your version of the story and the TRUTH. Yes you rang and offered to pay for the GTP in question, but you said you would be collecting it at the end of the week so the PM sent the next day would have reached you at least 2 days before you were due to set off. Apart from one phone call to reserve the animal all other contact has been through pm's to myself or Lee.

I apologised on your arrival at the shop and explained the animal had been sold by a member of staff with which I was having problems with (Who is no longer working with us) You then instructed me that I should contact the customer who purchased the 2 snakes and get one back. I told you this was not an option. As a good will gesture I offered to supply with the pick of the remaining snakes  when we were 100% happy with their feeding, I offered to courier it to you free of charge and only when you were happy with your purchase to pay us £300 a discount of £100. 

My partner and I have been under alot of pressure and stress over the last few weeks admittedly non of this is your fault. But this has been seen by all around us.With both the pressures of business and the immanent arrival of a baby,the up keep and well fair of the animals in the shop has been given priority, Working six days aweek in the shop I have always been avalible to contact by phone. 

As a business I feel we always treat problems and complaints in a professional manner. I would expect the same from our customers.
A courtesy I do not feel I have been given by posting this.

To customers present and future at Leaping lizards we aim to deliver excellent products and service. If we fail to deliver this and you have any complaint, please give us the opportunity to rectify the problem before you post any unconstructive comments about us on the forums.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I think its fair to close this now both parties have had chance to tell their sides of the story. If either the OP or Leaping-Lizards feel they need to add anything else to the thread please contact T-Bo or one of the moderators.


----------

